# Olympic / Competitive Archery questions



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

So im interested doing competitive level Recurve Archery in Denver, CO. 

im having a hard time finding anywhere to shoot competitively?

also if anyone happens to know any Instructor / Coach resource?
(the only place i have to shoot indoors is Tandglewood Archery and they dont have a clue)

Also i have a few competitve gear questions:

is there a resource i can use (book or internet) that would have rules / equipment regulations? (min / max draw weight, rest regulations, sight regulations, stabilizer regulations, ect...)

also might anyone know how to calculate your draw weight? i have a 32" draw (im 6'6") and im shooting 50lbs limbs on a 62" bow, and i am concidering moving to a 70" (25" riser, long limbs) bow with 40-44lbs limbs but i would like to know if im still going to be drawing 48-52 lbs with this type of a setup.

Thanks in advance for any help on this!


----------



## Ooster (Jan 3, 2003)

check out usarchery.org They are the governing body of FITA style archery in the usa. You'll find all of the rules and regulations on there site. You just missed NAA nationals in Colorado Springs.


----------



## wfieldin (Mar 4, 2006)

*Bear Creek Archery*

Give them a call, good people.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Colorado archery*

this is the place to go ..Great place to shoot clarence and cary young are the owners.. clarence was my first recurve coach and i have never found on as good as him ..clarance has been coaching for about 25 years..thair range is nice and just great people to deal with.. Please go give them a look ...you will be glad you did..
Shawn


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*colorado archery*

www.coloradoarchery.com


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

Merwin go to bear creek ask for dave russell or miki avis both are naa level 4 high performance coaches they can help you with lessons and equiptment and can get you started in the right direction. at tanglewood ask if ted holland is around ted is the best oly archer in these parts and always willing to help out a new archer , stick with these people they are for real


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks alot with the info about bear creek, also what should i expect to pay for training? and ive been to the usarchery.org site and i was having trouble finding any specifics on equiptment there, someone mind helping me with a link? or how to get to that specific area of it?


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

expect to pay 40 to 60 a hr asking about equiptment is like butt holes every one has one a opinion ,as tall as you are you will need at least a 25 in riser maybe 27 and long limbs, in my opinion i like win win limbs and spigarelli risers check out alternative sporting services web site there in the uk but have the best selection of rc and barebow stuff around and ship fast .


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Couple general rules of thumb I was told: 1) if your draw is 30" and over you should probably be looking at a 70" recurve (unless looking to get a little more speed and then maybe look at a 68") and 2) approximately a 2# gain in draw weight for every 1" your draw is over 28" (standard rating for limbs I believe is at 28"). Hence for a 32" draw you'll gain approximately 8# over the limb's poundage rating. So if looking to shoot around 48#, at your 32" draw I'd suggest 40# limbs. 44# limbs will get to about 52# at 32". Not sure if it'll be a little less on a 70" recurve (i.e. a little less "stacking" on the limbs at your draw)?

Just a couple general rules I've picked up on while doing a little playing.....

>>------->


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

CHPro said:


> Couple general rules of thumb I was told: 1) if your draw is 30" and over you should probably be looking at a 70" recurve (unless looking to get a little more speed and then maybe look at a 68") and 2) approximately a 2# gain in draw weight for every 1" your draw is over 28" (standard rating for limbs I believe is at 28"). Hence for a 32" draw you'll gain approximately 8# over the limb's poundage rating. So if looking to shoot around 48#, at your 32" draw I'd suggest 40# limbs. 44# limbs will get to about 52# at 32". Not sure if it'll be a little less on a 70" recurve (i.e. a little less "stacking" on the limbs at your draw)?
> 
> Just a couple general rules I've picked up on while doing a little playing.....
> 
> >>------->


thanks alot this was exactly what i was looking for. 

does anyone know how this works with bow length now? meaning i have a Game Master 1 and its 62" (19" riser and short limbs) and i order some carbon 40lbs long limbs (i plan to upgrade the riser but cannot afford to do both riser and limbs at the moment), will i still be at 48lbs full draw? or will i be at 50-52 (because the riser is only 19" instead of 23-25)?


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

dead eye dick said:


> expect to pay 40 to 60 a hr asking about equiptment is like butt holes every one has one a opinion ,as tall as you are you will need at least a 25 in riser maybe 27 and long limbs, in my opinion i like win win limbs and spigarelli risers check out alternative sporting services web site there in the uk but have the best selection of rc and barebow stuff around and ship fast .


thanks i will look into this, also your around my area, do you know of anywhere to shoot besides tanglewood?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

merwin7 said:


> does anyone know how this works with bow length now? meaning i have a Game Master 1 and its 62" (19" riser and short limbs) and i order some carbon 40lbs long limbs (i plan to upgrade the riser but cannot afford to do both riser and limbs at the moment), will i still be at 48lbs full draw? or will i be at 50-52 (because the riser is only 19" instead of 23-25)?


Just as you gain about 2# for every inch over 28" you draw, you gain about a pound/inch for each inch shorter your riser is than the standard (where most limbs are measured) 25" riser.

Also, not sure if you know this but the Game Master does not take ILF limbs. You can get bushings that allow mounting ILF limbs on a Game Master but they will not have the adjustment of an ILF riser. Long and short (in this case) is the Game Master is not a good choice for target shooting which is where you seem to be headed. Along the same lines, a 62" bow is way too short for someone with your draw length. Except for a hunting bow you shouldn't consider anything shorter than a 68" recurve and 70" would probably be better.

Dave


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

*fellow sasquatch armed archer*

What dave said.... As a fellow sasquatch @ 6'4" with a ~32" draw. I can tell you that he speaks the truth. My Hoyt 25" Gold Medal riser with W&W Everest Pro longs (34#) are measured @ 46# for my draw length.... Limbs will show slightly different weights in different risers too... belive it has to do with the limb pocket angle the amount of adjustment in tiller available, and how the manufacturers measure the limbs - center of adjustment vs min or max out....


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the heads up hockey, i was considering for the short term getting some W&W carbons (the $180 ones) and putting them on my 21" game master riser (till i can afford the helix riser) and i can deal with it being a little heavy if the end weight will be around 45lbs, so i figure 32Lbs long limbs? best of both worlds, a little heavy for now, but will loose 6-8 lbs when i upgrade from a 21" riser to a 25", does that seem like a accurate assumption?


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Dave T said:


> Just as you gain about 2# for every inch over 28" you draw, you gain about a pound/inch for each inch shorter your riser is than the standard (where most limbs are measured) 25" riser.
> 
> Also, not sure if you know this but the Game Master does not take ILF limbs. You can get bushings that allow mounting ILF limbs on a Game Master but they will not have the adjustment of an ILF riser. Long and short (in this case) is the Game Master is not a good choice for target shooting which is where you seem to be headed. Along the same lines, a 62" bow is way too short for someone with your draw length. Except for a hunting bow you shouldn't consider anything shorter than a 68" recurve and 70" would probably be better.
> 
> Dave


yah im aware the game master does not take ILF stock, i looked up how to change that http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=748&highlight=fita

im hoping to get buy for a few months with the riser and upgraded limbs (32-34lbs longs) until i can afford a decent 25" ILF riser, i really do like the configuration on the game master, so i will probably get the Hoyt Helix (but its like $600 so it will be a little bit)


----------



## jlau (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe I can make my first post on this forum useful. 

I have a Gamemaster II 21" Riser with Sebastien Flute GSF Medium Limbs (resulting in a 64" bow) on it which are 26lb @ 28"

My draw is approximately 29.5" and the resulting weight is ~35lbs. So I gained about 9 lbs. My guess is ~3 lbs for being over drawn by 1.5", and about 1.5lbs per inch shorter my bow is than a 25" riser.

My bow Chrono'd at 182fps with 1913 Platinum plus arrows. 

31" shaft length, ep16 AAE fletches, stock unibushings and nocks with 64gr nibb points. Total arrow weight was I think 341gr.

I hope some of this information helps. With all that being said I am looking at buying a new bow possibly a ProAccent or a Sebatien Flute Pro 25" with Sebastien Flute SHC Long Limbs.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard and thank you for your input. Heres to many more posts :darkbeer:


----------



## adnoh (Apr 4, 2008)

*Coach contact in Denver*

You can also contact Coach Mike Holzer at [email protected]

I have worked with him and he is very good. Great with tuning equipment.
I think his wife just took 1st in the Nationals female barebow.

He's a level 4 and high performance coach.

Good luck.


----------



## wfieldin (Mar 4, 2006)

*Bear Creek Archery*

Go down and talk with John, Kathy or Char, they will answer all your recurve questions. Great way to start is to join one of the Thursday or Friday leagues. For lessons I would start with Char ($25/hr last I knew), great way to get introduced to the sport. If you want to continue on in the BEST method, then head on to Mikki Avis or Dave Russel, works out of there as well. 

Currently on leave from shooting due to other commitments, job and kids.


Enjoy


----------



## adnoh (Apr 4, 2008)

*Archery Coach Denver*

There are many good archery coaches in the Denver area. I was very happy with Mike Holzer ([email protected]) I suggest you talk with each prospective coach to find out which one meets your needs best. Give each one a chance to explain their philosophies and to come up with a plan that will meet your needs. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

